# Man i love Santa



## XGENDUCKMAN (Dec 24, 2007)

My wife surprised me with a SuperRedhawk 44. mag 7 1/2 barrrel.....................For X-mas......................Got big plans, custom laminate grips a trigger massage and maybe a scope (not sure yet) My ? looking for a good rep. gunsmith to do the trigger work and maybe porting..............Is porting worth it in this gun..............Saw Magnaport has a package, but i don't want the barrel shortened.......................Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about porting a hunting size gun like that in 44mag. The recoil will not be that bad. You got a lot of weight there to help with the recoil. I get a scope and a good holster to carry it in. Good luck.:smt033


----------

